# Trolling motor selection...help!



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

I have a new Starcraft Fishmaster 210 that I am looking to outfit with a bow mount to do the steering while the 9.9 high thrust pushes. I know I want a 72" shaft, but very confused whether Terrova is sufficient or if I need to consider the Ulterra or Ultrex??? I basically want to troll a straight line and have some minor speed adjustment. I couldn't care less about foot controls or bass fishing type use. I am also concerned about safely stowing this 6' 100+ pound behemoth for long runs on heavy seas. 

Any input, experience, pics or further questions about my intentions are welcome! Thanks!


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much about it bouncing around much, the head units are pretty light and I never had any problems with my motorguide Xi5.. they make ram mounts to secure them but I never saw the need. I'm biased towards motorguide cuz I've had issues with Minnkota over the years. Lotta guys have had good luck with theirs guess it just my experiences


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Terrova will be fine. I have a Fishmaster 196 with the 36v x 72" Terrova. Fish Lake Erie all the time. Never have a problem. I do have a Cisco mount to secure it when running but as bridgeman says - probably not needed. 

Couple of things though:

When stowed, run the screw on collar back down to the head & secure it. Don't want to hit a big wave and have the thing deploy by accident.
And I use a rudder on mine. Really helps stabilize the light front end on these tin boats. I almost never (except for turning across a head wind) run my Terrova at more than 2 1/2 so the batteries last all day. Also I am into my 4th year on the same batteries - I just load tested them and they are still fine.


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

Thanks guys! Do I need the iPilot bolt on for straight line trolling?


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

MICK FISH said:


> Thanks guys! Do I need the iPilot bolt on for straight line trolling?


iPilot is awesome! Keeps you online while you are in the back of the boat playing and or netting a fish.


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

Do you want to be able to follow a contour line? If yes buy an ipilot with link - must be running a Humminbird and be using a Lakemaster map card and on a HD lake.

If you only want to be able to set a heading and go buy an ipilot. I.E straight line. 

Ulterra- auto stow and deploy. 
Terrova - same motor but with manual stow and deploy. 
Ultrex - cable steer - more targeted to bass crowd.

Are you looking at a 36 volt or 24 volt?


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

I had a 72 112 on my 2100 fishmaster. I did tie a rope under the head to help lift it up. Really makes a difference when its rough.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I have both an older Terrova and an Ultrex. They both work very well. The Ultrex is currently on my Skeeter but sometimes I miss the ability to move the pedal to the back deck. I have both the full size remote and micro remotes for both so that helps. The Terrova does not have the spotlock button on the pedal and I've gotten used to that on the Ultrex.

One thing I did with the Terrova was add a Cannondale bicycle handlebar riser to the shaft under the head to help stow and deploy. Makes it a lot easier especially in rough water.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

MuskyFan said:


> *One thing I did with the Terrova was add a Cannondale bicycle handlebar riser to the shaft under the head to help stow and deploy*. Makes it a lot easier especially in rough water.


got a pic of that?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

crappiedude said:


> got a pic of that?


I’ll need to take one. It’s up on the shelf in the garage.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

MuskyFan said:


> I’ll need to take one. It’s up on the shelf in the garage.


Thanks


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

man164 said:


> Do you want to be able to follow a contour line? If yes buy an ipilot with link - must be running a Humminbird and be using a Lakemaster map card and on a HD lake.
> 
> If you only want to be able to set a heading and go buy an ipilot. I.E straight line.
> 
> ...


I am thinking I will need the 36v. Opinions?


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

For that boat I would go with a 36 volt.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I think the Terrova would be a good choice for what you are wanting it to do.
Minn Kota does make a TM support if you're worried about support while running in rough water.
https://minnkotamotors.johnsonoutdoors.com/accessories/trolling-motor/stabilizer-kit-mka-55


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Ulterra and Terrova same basic motor, expect for auto stow and deploy on the Ulterra. Ultrex same style motor(it is not a cable steer.), but set up more for the bass guys, with the deploy and footpedal. If your running Erie you will absolutely need to use a Troll Motor support. Cisco is the best that I have seen, and what I use on my Ulterra. I have run the MK autopilot units since the 1997. You will destroy your unit if you don't use a TM support, IMHO. I have run the Ulterra since 2016. They are standard on the Skeeter WX series. After running them for 4 seasons, I now would not want to have to lift my troll motor. On the Fishmaster 210 I would think you would want the 72" shaft, and definitely go with the 36volt. I recommend that you get yourself 3-Group 31 TM batteries for that setup. Also, take a look at using a Stealth Charger (google it) to keep the batteries charged while on the water as well. Good luck and I hope this helps.


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

fishhogg said:


> Ulterra and Terrova same basic motor, expect for auto stow and deploy on the Ulterra. Ultrex same style motor(it is not a cable steer.), but set up more for the bass guys, with the deploy and footpedal. If your running Erie you will absolutely need to use a Troll Motor support. Cisco is the best that I have seen, and what I use on my Ulterra. I have run the MK autopilot units since the 1997. You will destroy your unit if you don't use a TM support, IMHO. I have run the Ulterra since 2016. They are standard on the Skeeter WX series. After running them for 4 seasons, I now would not want to have to lift my troll motor. On the Fishmaster 210 I would think you would want the 72" shaft, and definitely go with the 36volt. I recommend that you get yourself 3-Group 31 TM batteries for that setup. Also, take a look at using a Stealth Charger (google it) to keep the batteries charged while on the water as well. Good luck and I hope this helps.


Great stuff! Thanks so much. The way I see it is about $500 more for the Ulterra vs Terrova. The Terrova bosts about its lift assist mechanism, is this a new thing? Has anyone purchased a remanufactured unit? Good or bad experience? I can get a remanufactured Ulterra for about the same cost as a new Terrova. Same warranty I believe.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

YouTube is your friend when doing your research. Look up whatever models you're going to consider.
I'm going to add a Terrova to my boat this year but I don't do Erie, I have a deep V though.
I've had people mention it was a pain to retrieve the Terrova under certain conditions but I talked to a few guys at our local lake and they said it wasn't bad and couldn't see where it was ever a problem.
If all I did was Erie I would want the Ulterra so I wouldn't have to get up to stow the TM. That lake has some crazy waves.
Reman models have a 1 year warranty vs 2 year for the new models. The way I see it is they do that for a reason. All this new stuff has a lot of electronics, I want 2 years. Of course if you can buy an extended warranty with the reman and the price is reasonable, I guess it's all the same.
Buy the TM you really want, these things last a long, long time.
Good Luck in your decision


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

crappiedude said:


> got a pic of that?


Handle and brace.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks Pops...good idea. Nice looking rig.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Popspastime said:


> Handle and brace.
> 
> View attachment 338303


Yup, that’s how my handle is set up. Makes it a lot easier to deploy and retract. Forget what website I got it from but it was very inexpensive.


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Popspastime,

Can you supply some more info on the handle?

Thanks


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry I lost the links but just check the bike shops for it.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

If anyone can figure out what the parts are please list them or the link on here.
I'm very interested too.


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

So is this what you are talking about and just add a length of pipe for the handle. My problem is handle bar extensions are talking about diameter dimensions and I'm not sure it will fit the shaft of my Terrova.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I have a RAM supporting my Terrova.
https://www.amazon.com/RAM-108-1-Tr...words=ram+shaft+bracket&qid=1579709878&sr=8-6


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The handle is made by Cannondale, look up Cannondale stems on e-bay or just google the name.
https://www.ebay.com/b/Cannondale-Bicycle-Stems/177827/bn_1865660


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I tried searching for the website I bought my handle from but that was about 4 years ago. I couldn’t find it. They are available out there and worth the money. Mine was the correct inner diameter for the terrova shaft so it was an easy bolt on.


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Muskyfan, 
I can find the Cannondale stems that Pops is referring to, but not the stem and handle together. The handle in Pops photo looks way too short for an actual bike handle bar. Is yours just fashioned from common pipe stock for the actual handle part? How about yours Pops?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Cannondale...398679?hash=item2ad9f5ea97:g:O~kAAOSwm2pd1qtH

You can use this one if your pipe is 1 1/4" or 1.250 . 31.8 mm. The one I have is very similar and was less $$. I think I bought the last one on the planet.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Update?? Anyone interested in one or found one?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm interested in one but I'm waiting until I buy my new TM and try it a few times as is comes from the factory. Probably early march before I'll want one.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Here you go..


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Popspastime said:


> Here you go..
> View attachment 339341


Alright Pops, are you holding the magic trolling motor handle for ransom to the highest bidder or have you located a source(lol). Will only work if it fits the diameter of my Terrova. Know the diameter?
Thanks


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Muskeye said:


> Will only work if it fits the diameter of my Terrova


What's the diameter of the Terrova shaft?
I don't have mine yet.


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Check out this link https://s3.amazonaws.com/boatoutfit...tters-trolling-motor-shaft-size-reference.pdf. The Terrova appears to be 1.31" or 33.275mm. I did find a link for the Cannondale stem here www.cannondaleexperts.com/Stems_c_12.html. Pops is right, stem size of the Cannondale is 31.8mm or 1.25". If my math is correct, the stem would be approximately 1/8" too small. I am trying to picture if I could still fudge it on and put up with a gap in the clamp.


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm not sure but it looks like Pops's trolling motor may be a Motorguide (1.25" shaft). If you check the shaft chart I previously referenced and Cannondale stem link, the stem fits it perfectly.

Now Muskyfan, was able to find a stem that fit his Terrova. I am wondering if he just used the same stem that I referenced previously and also "fudged" it on, or he was able to find the correct size stem for the 1.31 Terrova shaft.

Hopefully he'll post that picture and reply...and maybe find us that link that he lost.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

My Motorguide is 1.25 so the handle fits perfectly. I've already gave you the link above, is there something else you need? I didn't know the Mini's were different. Also when I put the digital's on the ID it reads 1.30 or a tweak more..


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

at .06 diameter difference I would think to would fit the Terrova just fine.
Worst case scenario you take a little emery cloth to the inside of the clamp and it will fit just fine.
If I had my TM, I would already have this on order.
You're only talking about 1/16 of an inch difference.


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

That's what I was thinking. I want to thank Pops for all his info and input. This should make the stow and deploy of my Terrova that much easier.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

This is where you put the cart before the horse, their not easy to find. The link I provided for e-bay is sold already. You're going to be pulling on the cord to lift it, not good.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

All though they may not be easy to find, there are always options.
I saw that the one on E-bay was sold the other day but another one (or something else) will come along. If not at least I'll have an idea in my mind as to how to fabricate one if that's the way I decide to go, it shouldn't be too difficult.
Before this thread came along I was wondering if a handle of sorts could be added. It seems to me that the normal tendency without having a handle would be to pull on the head or the cables of the TM while either stowing or deploying the TM. Before seeing that bike handlebar rise I was thinking about adding a rope handle at the top of the shaft. As a trial I was just going to use the handle off my current TM and go from there.
Thanks again Pops for all the info you've given to all these TM threads. Your knowledge and input has helped a lot of us tremendously.


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Saw the one on Ebay was gone. I ordered one from the link I provided. Hopefully it will work out, we'll see.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Muskeye said:


> Saw the one on Ebay was gone. I ordered one from the link I provided. Hopefully it will work out, we'll see.


Keep us posted. I'm still a month or so out before getting the new TM.


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Says it was shipped. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Received it and installed. Yes, as previously discussed, not a perfect fit on the Terrova shaft but I was able to get it snugged up to where I believe I won't have any problem.


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

Don't know about doing a handle yet, but I did just order a Terrova 72" 36V with iPilot but without the iLink and touch screen remote. Batteries were a big consideration and I got a good deal on three new Optima D31M's tonight. Really would have loved to have gone Lithium... especially with the weight, but holly cow!
I am going to have the dealer install and use their charger, wiring and quick release mount. That leads to my first question...

1. Does anyone have experience with one of these 72" 112lb units with the MK-16-03 quick release mount? 

This is the one they are quoting $70. I see them on the $60. But I was thinking I needed the $200 MKA-53??? I don't see anything saying the MK-16 won't work like I have with other options, but would love to hear opinions. Having the motor easily removed is important to me.

2nd questionis regarding the stabilizing of the unit when not in use. I am looking at Minn Kota's own MK55 stabilizer to save a few bucks with more track and with a Cisco or similar. So...
Does anyone have experience with the MK-55? 

Finally regarding the batteries... IF YOU RUN THE ODD SHAPED OPTIMA'S...

3. What are you using for a charger and what are you using to secure them? 

Thanks all!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

If you really have any questions about Minn Kota or their products I highly recommend going to their website, look under the heading "support" and click on it. It gives you some options on how to contact them.
I've used it 4 times in the last few months and so far I've gotten replies to whatever questions I've had right away. I usually email them at night and get responses the next morning.
It's super easy, they're super fast. No reason to not go to the people who make it.
If you look around the MK website there is a lot of good info to be had.


----------

